# Best lightweight OS for my Netbook



## vyral_143 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,
I have a Dell Mini 12. Specs are as follows
Intel Atom Z530 1.66GHz 
1GB DDR2 RAM 533MHz
80GB PATA 4200RPM HDD
3 cell battery, WiFi, Bluetooth, Webcam, Card Reader
Its graphic are pretty weak. It can not play HD videos properly.

Which OS will be best for it ? With some help I can mod and trim OS and make it lightweight. Like removing bloatware apps like WMP, IE, etc. Bare minimum usage of surfing, downloading, little office work and sometimes as a WiFi Router.

I am open to all OS. Windows XP home SP3 came with it Have not used Ubuntu earlier so not very much comfortable with it.


----------



## manikant (Mar 23, 2012)

For Linux,you can use OPEN SUSE. It is lite, fast, beautifull and easy. Give it a try. If you still want to use Windows, then u can use XP with SP2 or WIN 7.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2012)

WMP wont really cause any bloat problems. Adobe Reader is  known bloat. Win XP with Service Pack 3 is the lightest you can go other than using a Linux Distro.
A nice read- Ubuntu 11.10 vs Windows 7 Starter on Netbook – Benchmarks | Laptoping





Ubuntu is a really good OS to step into the *Nix world. if you are not happy with Win XP, first try it as a dual boot before completely moving to it. You dont even need a seperate partition for Ubuntu. Just install as you would install a normal software and uninstall same easy way if you are not happy with it.

Download from here- Download | Ubuntu
Remeber, from theDesktop environment menu, select Ubuntu Netbook


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

Either you can Try Cloud OS Like JoliOS. Or Chromium OS if you remain connected to net all the times.
Ubuntu is nice and once you will start using it you will get a hang of its functions very quickly.Very simple and intuitive to use.
Or Make Custom Windows 7 Build with Vlite.

If you want alternate *Nix option then Linux Mint is the way to go.


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 23, 2012)

Right now I have already installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my Netbook but still its not completely flawless-legless. M I missing somethings in it ?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

@op may be the apps...try installing some.


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 23, 2012)

I had installed VLC and wine in it. Firefox present by default. I moved to Ubuntu from Win 7 but didn't feel noticeable fast speeds. 
Can we customize Ubuntu too ?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

The apps ypu have installed are not good benchmark to judge the overall performance of Ubuntu inc comparison to windows but still they are lightweight apps And should run very fine without any hiccups.Are they lagging?

Yes. Ubuntu can be customized to some extent but dont expect to achieve same customization level as in windows.
One nothing you should make note of Ubuntu has One of the most polished and pre-customized GUI along with optimized performance ,among all Linux Distros available out there.

To gain performance boost You should try Turning Down Eye Candies From Desktop Settings Windows.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> The apps ypu have installed are not good benchmark to judge the overall performance of Ubuntu inc comparison to windows but still they are lightweight apps And should run very fine without any hiccups.Are they lagging?
> 
> Yes. *Ubuntu can be customized to some extent but dont expect to achieve same customization level as in windows.*
> One nothing you should make note of Ubuntu has One of the most polished and pre-customized GUI along with optimized performance ,among all Linux Distros available out there.
> ...



you serious?
You can change the whole damn desktop environment in linux. (And this is just a tip of the iceberg)

@OP install LXDE in Ubuntu if GNOME is heavy on your netbook. You may also try joliOS or openSUSE.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 23, 2012)

vyral_143 said:


> I had installed VLC and wine in it. Firefox present by default. I moved to Ubuntu from Win 7 but didn't feel noticeable fast speeds.
> Can we customize Ubuntu too ?



get linux mint, its better than ubuntu.
i've stopped using ubuntu, coz its got unity by default, and it doenst come with the stuff mint already has installed. example, flash, its a b**** to install and make work with opera in ubuntu.

if you'd rather stick with ubuntu, i'd advise you to go ahead with Xubuntu, its the lightest version, comes with a interface which is a cross between windows and mac. (i love it, and its very light, my old pentium D boots in less than 15 seconds from grub to login)


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

nims11 said:


> *you serious?*
> You can change the whole damn desktop environment in linux. (And this is just a tip of the iceberg)
> 
> @OP install LXDE in Ubuntu if GNOME is heavy on your netbook. You may also try joliOS or openSUSE.



LOL..I know abouy Linux GUIs like GNOME,KDE etc and also that ubuntu can be stocked with these GUI(Shells)

OP has just begun to use Linux Environment so i dint Stuffed About GUI in my posts..rather remained confined to customisation of Bundled Shell That comes with Ubuntu.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

@ OP - use Xp - integrate SP3 with it using nlite and remove all th extra features of Xp you don't need to use - you can make yourself a bare minimum Xp Sp3 install iso image - customized by and for you only


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2012)

when did you purchase that netbook?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 24, 2012)

Lubuntu,Xubuntu
or you can try puppy linux


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 24, 2012)

Regarding HD videos, WMP can play them. Don't use VLC media player, it will stutter. Also Media Player Classic can play HD videos on Intel Atom. Just go to Preference and disable h.264 codec. (I forgot the location of that setting). I tried it myself, it works.


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 24, 2012)

ico said:


> when did you purchase that netbook?



20th July 2009

Graphic controller on this netbook is Intel GMA 500. 

Right now I am striping XP SP3 using nLite but very much open to Linux/Open source. 

Also right on Ubuntu 11.10 is installed on netbook but Ubuntu 11.10 feels heavy on this one. Time to whole Desktop (top title bar, side bar and couple of icons on Desktop) to appear is after I enter password is around 15-20 Seconds.

What exactly I m looking is illustrated in following example.
I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace. To make a custom light weight ROM, I have removed all bloatware apks (like Samsung apps, All Share) or other features which i dunn use like Live wallpapers. Then I have applied couple of patch-scripts and replaced stock launcher with Launcher Pro.

Hope it helps. Right now I am willing to customize Linux and XP.

Following is for what I intend to use my Netbook for:

Downloading, basic office work, Turbo C/Java/SQL Server 2000 programming, rare music and videos and for surfing.


----------



## Minion (Apr 3, 2012)

Windows Xp is best option for you.


----------

